# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  يآآريت تسآآعدوني :(

## لين شافوني اسكتو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآآتهـ

اشحالكم؟ عساكم مرتااحين

انا يايه منتداكم واتمنى احصل حد يقدر يسآعدني

ابغي بحث او تقرير عن القانون في دولة الامارات

يعني مثلا عن القانون بشكل عام ف الامارات

او القانون الجنائي في دولة الامارات

او قانون العقوبات في دولة الامارات

شي من هالقبيل


يآآريت والله احصل حد يعبرني


لاني تعبت وانا ادور ما لقييت  :Frown: 

 :Thumbdown: 




تحيااآتي


لين شافوني اسكتو
 :Encore:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أهلا بك فى المنتدى أخت / لين
 سأبحث لك عن بحث فى القانون بدولة الامارات فى القريب العاجل

----------


## لين شافوني اسكتو

يعطيك الف عافيه هيثم ع الرد السريــع

واسمحلي بتعبك ويآآي

ويزاك الله الف خير

=)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مبدئيا هذا موقع شبكة المعلومات القانونية "دولة الامارات"

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*جرائم التزوير والتقليد والغش في المعاملات التجارية في قوانين دولة الامارات العرب*
*بقلم:فوزي هايل عريج 

**
تعيش دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة , بفضل السياسة الحكيمة التي تنتهجها حكومتها الرشيدة , حالة من الرخاء الاجتماعي و الاستقرار السياسي و الأمني , الأمر الذي أدى إلى دفع عجلة التقدم والازدهار قدماً نحو الأمام وعلى كافة الميادين .


وبفضل حرص الحكومة الدائم على تطوير التشريعات والقوانين وتحديثها بشكل مستمر حتى تواكب هذا التقدم والتطور الحاصل والحفاظ على المكتسبات الوطنية التي تحققت , فقد عمدت إلى توفير المناخ الملائم لعملية الاستثمار وهيأت البنية الأساسية لها من خلال سن القوانين والتشريعات الحديثة والمناسبة وإحداث المناطق الحرة وشبكات الطرق المتطورة وتوفير الخدمات اللازمة والضرورية لها , كالماء والكهرباء والاتصالات وشبكات الطرق الحديثة لتسهيل عملية النقل وكل ما من شأنه أن يرسخ مقومات إنجاح عملية الاستثمار التجاري والصناعي بكافة أشكاله 
ذلك كله أدى استقطاب الكثير من الاستثمارات المالية العالمية , التي أسهمت وما زالت تسهم , في دعم وتنشيط سوق العمل وعمليات الإنتاج وازدهار التجارة والصناعة .
وهنا لابد من الإشارة إلى أنه حيث تزدهر التجارة والصناعة, تزدهر إلى جانبها بعض أعمال التزوير والتقليد والغش والتدليس والتلاعب في السلع التجارية لخداع المستهلك وذلك عن طريق تزوير العلامات التجارية وتقليدها والغش في تركيبة بعض المواد سعيا وراء الربح السريع والثراء الفاحش من قبل بعض ضعاف النفوس الذين تسول لهم أنفسهم استغلال القوة الشرائية الكبيرة لدى جمهور المستهلكين والتسهيلات والدعم اللامحدود ين الذين تقدمهما الدولة للمستثمرين من التجار والصناعيين , وسهولة عمليات الاستيراد والتصدير و إعادة التصدير ، مما يؤدي إلى الأضرار بالسوق التجارية , وبالتالي الإضرار بالاقتصاد الوطني وزعزعة الثقة فيه وهجرة الاستثمارات من الدولة .
ذلك كله دفع الدولة إلى سن التشريعات والقوانين التي تنظم كافة شؤون الحياة المدنية منها والتجارية وغيرهما من النشاطات كافة , وحددت واجبات وحقوق والتزامات كل فرد أو جماعة تعيش فوق أرضها سواء أكانوا من رعاياها أم من الأجانب , بغية تأمين الأمن والاستقرار وتوفير الحماية اللازمة للاستثمارات التجارية والصناعية ومنتجاتها المختلفة ولتكون رادعا" لكل من تسول له نفسه التلاعب بالاقتصاد الوطني والإضرار به سعيا وراء أهداف دنيئة تتمثل بالثراء السريع والفاحش , وبأي طريقة كانت مشروعة أم غير مشروعية , ما دامت الغاية لديهم تبرر دوماً الوسيلة .
وفي هذا الصدد نصت المادة(37) من القانون رقم (37) لعام 1992 المتعلق بالعلامات التجارية على ما يلي : ( يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة التي لا تقل عن 5000 درهم , أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين : 
1- كل من زوّر علامة تجارية تم تسجيلها طبقا" للقانون أو قلدها بطريقة تدعو إلى تضليل الجمهور , وكل من استعمل بسوء القصد علامة تجارية مزورة أو مقلدة.
2- كل من استعمل بغير حق علامة تجارية مسجلة ومملوكة لغيره .
3- كل من وضع بسوء القصد على منتجاته علامة تجارية مسجلة ومملوكة لغيره . 
4- كل من باع أو عرض للبيع أو للتداول أو حاز بقصد البيع منتجات عليها علامة تجارية مزورة أو مقلدة أو موضوعة بغير حق مع علمه بذلك .
5- كل من عرض تقديم خدمات تحت علامة تجارية مزورة أو مقلدة أو مستعملة بغير حق مع علمه بذلك .

ونصت المادة (38) من القانون عينه على ما يلي :
" يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن( 5000 ) درهم و لا تزيد على(10000) درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
1- كل من استعمل علامة غير قابلة للتسجيل وفقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (3) من هذا القانون .
2- كل من دون بغير حق على علامته أو أوراقه التجارية بياناً يؤدي إلى الاعتقاد بحصول تسجيله .

كما نص القانون المذكور على معاقبة مرتكب إحدى الجرائم المذكورة أعلاه في حالة العودة بالعقوبة نفسها .
علاوة على إغلاق المحل التجاري أو مشروع الاستغلال مدة لا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوماً و لا تزيد عن ستة اشهر مع نشر الحكم على نفقة المحكوم عليه .
والجدير ذكره هنا أن الدعوى المدنية المتعلقة بالتعويض المتحصلة عن إحدى الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادتين(37) و(38) المذكورتين أعلاه يمكن فيها للمضرور أن يقيم دعواه المدنية أمام المحكمة الجزائية التي تضع يدها على الدعوى الجزائية ليصدر فيها حكماً واحداً في الشق الجزائي والمدني معاً ، وذلك بعدما يقوم المشتكي بتنصيب نفسه مدعياً بالحق المدني ودفع سلفة الادعاء ، وله أيضاً الخيار في أن يلجأ إلى تقديم دعواه المدنية مباشرة أمام المحكمة المدنية المختصة لمطالبة المسؤول عن الفعل بالتعويض المناسب عما لحقه من ضرر مادي ومعنوي وعما فاته من كسب وما لحقه من خسارة .
وكذلك نصت المادة (1) من القانون رقم (14) لعام 1979 في شأن قمع الغش والتدليس في المعاملات التجارية على ما يلي : 
مادة (1) : يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة درهم و لا تتجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من خدع أو شرع في أن يخدع المتعاقد معه بأية طريقة من الطرق في إحدى الأمور الآتية :
1- عدد البضاعة المباعة أو مقدارها أو مقاسها أو كيلها أو وزنها أو طاقتها أو عيارها أو مواصفاتها .
2- ذاتية البضاعة إذا كان ما سلم منها غير ما تم التعاقد عليه .
3- حقيقة البضاعة أو طبيعتها أو صفاتها الجوهرية أو ما تحتويه من عناصر نافعة ، وعلى وجه العموم العناصر الداخلة في تركيبها .
4- نوعها أو اصلها أو مصدرها في الأحوال التي يكون فيها لنوع البضاعة أو لأصلها أو لمصدرها اعتبار ملحوظ عند التعاقد عليها .
5- إجراء تخفيضات وهمية في أسعار السلع والبضائع المعروضة للبيع في التصفيات الموسمية أو غير الموسمية وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن أربعة آلاف درهم و لا تتجاوز عشرين ألف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا ارتكبت الجريمة أو شرع في ارتكابها باستعمال موازين أو مقاييس أو مكاييل أو دمغات أو أختام أو آلات فحص أخرى مزيفة أو مختلفة ، أو باستعمال طرق أو وسائل من شأنها جعل عملية وزن البضاعة أو قياسها أو كيلها أو فحصها غير صحيحة .
وكذلك نصت المادة (2) من القانون نفسه على ما يلي : " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة درهم ولا تتجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين :
1- كل من غش أو شرع في أن يغش أغذية للإنسان أو الحيوان أو عقاقير طبية أو حاصلات زراعية أو منتجات طبيعية أو مواد أخرى مع علمه بغشها أو فسادها .
2- يفترض العلم بالغش أو بالفساد إذا كان المخالف من المشتغلين بالتجارة أو من الباعة الجائلين ما لم يثبت حسن نيته ويرشد عن مصدر المواد موضوع الجريمة .
3- كل من اعد أو طرح أو عرض للبيع أو باع مواداً بقصد استعمالها في غش أغذية الإنسان أو الحيوان أو العقاقير أو الحاصلات الزراعية أو المنتجات الطبيعية أو المواد الأخرى ، وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن ألف درهم تتجاوز عشرين ألف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا كانت الأغذية أو العقاقير الطبية أو الحاصلات الزراعية أو المنتجات أو المواد الأخرى المشار أليها في الفقرتين السابقتين ضارة بصحة الإنسان أو الحيوان وتطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة ، ولو كان المشتري أو المستهلك عالماً بغش البضاعة أو فسادها .
ونصت المادة (3) من القانون عينه على " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر، وبغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حاز أغذية أو عقاقير طبية أو حاصلات أو منتجات أو مود أخرى مما هو مشار أليه بالفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة وهو عالم بغشها أو فسادها وذلك ما لم يثبت أن حيازته لها لسبب مشروع وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز سنة وغرامة لا تتجاوز ألفي درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا كانت المواد الغذائية أو العقاقير الطبية أو الحاصلات الزراعية أو المنتجات الطبية أو المواد الأخرى التي وجدت في حوزته ضارة بصحة الإنسان أو الحيوان .) .
وعاقب المشرع بالحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة درهم ولا تتجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من لا يقوم باستعمال الأواني المعينة أو الأغلفة المعينة المستعملة في تجهيز المواد الغذائية والعقاقير الطبية والحاصلات والمنتجات والمواد الأخرى مع شرح كيفية استعمال تلك المواد وطرق حفظها وبيان الحالات التي تصبح فيها غير صالحة للاستهلاك ، وبيان اسمها ومصدرها ومحل صنعها أو اسم صانعها ، كما والزم المشرع أيضاً بمسك السجلات التجارية والدفاتر الخاصة بهذه البضائع وطريقة مراجعتها و إعطاء الشهادات الخاصة بها وبيان العناصر والنسب الواجب توافرها في تركيب المواد سالفة الذكر.
و أخيراً ؛ وإذا ما حكمت المحكمة بالإدانة في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها بالمادتين 2 و3 من القانون المذكور أعلاه ، أن تقضي بمصادرة الأغذية أو العقاقير أو الحاصلات أو المنتجات أو المواد الأخرى ، وللمحكمة أيضاً أن تأمر بنشر الحكم في جريدتين محليتين على نفقة المحكوم عليه ، ولها أيضاً أن تأمر بإغلاق المحل أو المنشأة لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة اشهر، ويجوز لها في حالة العودة أو التكرار أن تأمر بسحب الترخيص ، وإذا كان صاحب الترخيص من غير مواطني دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإبعاده عن البلاد .
فوزي هايل عريج*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

جارى البحث عن أبحاث أخرى وسأنشرها لك هنا فور العثور عليها.

----------


## لين شافوني اسكتو

يعطيييك الف عافيه اخوي هيثم

والله انك راعي فزعهـ

ما تقصر والله بس الموقع ما فتح عندي

انا ابغي البحث هذا لمادة مدخل الى القانون

ف العناوين الي موجوده فالكتاب

مثلا

الالغااء

مصادر القانون

القانون المدني

القانون التجاري 

القانون الدستوري


القضاء

يعني من هالاشياء

حبيت احط لك اياهم يمكن يساعدونك ف البحث

واسمحلي اخوي لاني تعبتك وياي..

انا والله دورت ومالقيت

ما تقصر

=)

----------


## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت الكريمة 
يمكنك اقتناء كتاب "شرح القواعد العامة لقانون العقوبات الاتحادي في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة - القسم العام" وهو كتاب مقرر في جامعة الامارات في العين وهو من تأليفي،وذلك من الجامعة نفسها
ويمكن أيضا اقتناء كتاب " شرح قانون العقوبات الاتحادي- القسم الخاص " من جامعة الشارقة من مكتبة الكلية، وهو من تأليفي أيضا 
كما يمكن اقتناء كتاب "شرح قانون الإجراءات الجزائية في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة " من جامعة الشارقة وهو من تأليفي مع الدكتورة/ فتيحة قوراري، ويمكن التواصل معها ، عن طريق الحصول على تليفون جامعة الشارقة كلية القانون ، وهي سوف تساعدك إن شاء الله
وهناك موقع البوابة الالكترونية دبي وهو موقع قانوني هام وبه قوانين متنوعة لدولة الامارات ويمكن الدخول إليه عن طريق جوجل، كما أن هذا الموقع (موقع الدكتورة شيماء) يضمن قوانين عديدة لدولة الإمارات تحت عنوان القوانين العربية
مع تحياتي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخت الكريمة 
> يمكنك اقتناء كتاب "شرح القواعد العامة لقانون العقوبات الاتحادي في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة - القسم العام" وهو كتاب مقرر في جامعة الامارات في العين وهو من تأليفي،وذلك من الجامعة نفسها
> ويمكن أيضا اقتناء كتاب " شرح قانون العقوبات الاتحادي- القسم الخاص " من جامعة الشارقة من مكتبة الكلية، وهو من تأليفي أيضا 
> كما يمكن اقتناء كتاب "شرح قانون الإجراءات الجزائية في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة " من جامعة الشارقة وهو من تأليفي مع الدكتورة/ فتيحة قوراري، ويمكن التواصل معها ، عن طريق الحصول على تليفون جامعة الشارقة كلية القانون ، وهي سوف تساعدك إن شاء الله
> وهناك موقع البوابة الالكترونية دبي وهو موقع قانوني هام وبه قوانين متنوعة لدولة الامارات ويمكن الدخول إليه عن طريق جوجل، كما أن هذا الموقع (موقع الدكتورة شيماء) يضمن قوانين عديدة لدولة الإمارات تحت عنوان القوانين العربية
> مع تحياتي


[align=center] :T W (23): [/align]
انها بحق مشاركة متميزة من أستاذى الأستاذ  الدكتور/ غنام  
 تستحق كل الشكر وكل التقدير لشخصكم الكريم .

----------


## لين شافوني اسكتو

يعطييكم الف عاافيهـ

والسموحهـ منكم تعبتكم وياي

بس وايد استفدت

يزاكم الله خير

=)

----------

